# Nixon (1995) - Score with images - Best parts of the suite (exposition for the Best Dramatic Film Score Award 1996)



## HansZimmer

The film "Noxon" was nominated for the Academy Award (Oscar) "Best original dramatic score" in 1996. The music has ben composed and conducted by John Williams.

Here below you find a video with the best parts of the suite, which is structured as follows:
00:00 Growing Up In Whittier (main theme)
02:42 The 1960's: The Turbulent Years
07:45 Making A Comeback
10:10 The Meeting With Mao
13:21 The Miami Convention
16:38 The Farewell Scene (final reprise of the main theme)







If you want to listen to the full suite, you can use this youtube playlist.


----------

